# Lyft guarantees mean nothing



## GregCaires (Nov 27, 2015)

I opted in this week, staked out a spot between GW in Georgetown, and got nothing for 30 minutes. I switched Uber and had a ride out to Dullas immediately. goodbye marketshare


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

GregCaires said:


> I opted in this week, staked out a spot between GW in Georgetown, and got nothing for 30 minutes. I switched Uber and had a ride out to Dullas immediately. goodbye marketshare


That is true Greg. Lyft is more of a money maker for Lyft ans Uber is for Uber. At the moment with Lyft, I'm waiting on 5 Express pays to be sent to my bank account. This is over the last 4 days. I emailed Lyft and they said it had to be my card or my bank.. lol right! Of course the bank said, nothing from Lyft has been processed. Uber is immediately.... The same with the rides but, Uber pax are rude and disrespectful. I'm such a horrible person when I give 1 star for puking or getting into by car and wine gets spilled in a back seat and my night is over... Not to mention, both Lyft and Uber try not to pay for it being cleaned... Sorry for the long story but.... I'm done with the shenanigans.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It's an hourly guarantee. You don't WANT anything more than the bare minimum, padawan.


You didnt even sit for a whole hour lol.

Tell me something, what would you have done if it started pinging a bunch and you overran your guarantee doing base rate rides???

Lemme guess you'd be happy?

Experienced drivers would curse, cry, and feel ashamed.


----------



## GregCaires (Nov 27, 2015)

Lyft is dead. I don't plan to turn the app on again.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft is actually not dead in areas of South East DC. Apparently Uber has not treated that area well and Lyft has...


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

The guarantees are sketchy at best. The problem is sometimes you have the monitor on and no rides so no min that hour. Also you have to have it on for 50 min of each hour which means you are locked in to Lyft only. I like Lyft as I get more tips and friendlier customers but Uber gets more rides.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I average hundreds of dollars per week on guarantee bonus payments.

THiNK. GAME. WIN.

("You have brain, yes? Why you not use it???" - 'Hassan the Great', London Uber driver & YouTube personality)


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Lyft is good in my experience at all time never disappointed me when I managed great profit being lyft independent driver. Also i drive for uber but I stopped after 1 year with uber. I refuse to being part of with uber services they offer, first of all biggest part of this bs is making money. Primary should be focused on giving profitable rides at drivers side end. With lyft payout structure its possible to make it work it was 616 guaranteed lyft hrs for 14 hrs New Years day after commissions so yes i was on it of course day before and after which its only happens once a year... some markets different but where im located pa nj de lyft is good and uber isn't as my two year experience being part of rideshare apps. I hope everyone catched good surge or prime rides this week happy new year


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

So I have been able to opt in for the last 2 weeks and it is showing next week as unavailable. Saying I don't qualify? Anyone know what you need to achieve in order to opt in?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shelovespets said:


> So I have been able to opt in for the last 2 weeks and it is showing next week as unavailable. Saying I don't qualify? Anyone know what you need to achieve in order to opt in?


>90 acceptance and/or other criteria for Power Driver bonus seems to be a popular suspicion

NOT driving 1-2 weeks is another theory...


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Gotta game the system for hourly guarantees to be worth a damn. You want as few rides as possible per hour, (beyond the bare minimum to qualify).


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

supernaut said:


> Gotta game the system for hourly guarantees to be worth a damn. You want as few rides as possible per hour, (beyond the bare minimum to qualify).


I haven't taken a single extra ride in a guarantee hour since July

I also haven't qualified a single guarantee hour overshot by more than 5 dollars since like august


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I haven't taken a single extra ride in a guarantee hour since July
> 
> I also haven't qualified a single guarantee hour overshot by more than 5 dollars since like august


Well done, sir. You've apparently mastered the maximization of guaranteed hours. Those who just drive during them as they normally would really don't "get it".


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Other guaranteed hrs i made more so i went offline before 50mins up other rides i even gave riders discount so i can go offline to disqualify that hrly guaranteed money riders even tip me good if i do so. Works every time for me! Whoever complaining about lyft we are not in same page here been two years for me with lyft.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

supernaut said:


> Well done, sir. You've apparently mastered the maximization of guaranteed hours. Those who just drive during them as they normally would really don't "get it".


...and i do select in the background to supplement those meagre hourly rates


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

JTR said:


> Other guaranteed hrs i made more so i went offline before 50mins up other rides i even gave riders discount so i can go offline to disqualify that hrly guaranteed money riders even tip me good if i do so. Works every time for me! Whoever complaining about lyft we are not in same page here been two years for me with lyft.


Great idea to disqualify the hour when it exceeds the Lyft guarantee. That way it doesn't pull down your other Lyft guarantee hour payments.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Let-Down-Lyft is one big NOTHING. Period. They're a Fuber fart, so everyone take a big whiff.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Do both rides for guarantee need to be in the same zone?


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

Shelovespets said:


> So I have been able to opt in for the last 2 weeks and it is showing next week as unavailable. Saying I don't qualify? Anyone know what you need to achieve in order to opt in?


You'll need to log on on something other than your phone and you should be good with the opt in. I e noticed this as well. Works for me.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

I was able to opt in last night.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Daniel Harbin said:


> The guarantees are sketchy at best. The problem is sometimes you have the monitor on and no rides so no min that hour. Also you have to have it on for 50 min of each hour which means you are locked in to Lyft only. I like Lyft as I get more tips and friendlier customers but Uber gets more rides.


This is why you always have your wife on call with a Lyft Rider acct. That min fare ride around the block still qualifies as the one ride you need for that hour.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

JTR said:


> Other guaranteed hrs i made more so i went offline before 50mins up other rides i even gave riders discount so i can go offline to disqualify that hrly guaranteed money riders even tip me good if i do so. Works every time for me! Whoever complaining about lyft we are not in same page here been two years for me with lyft.


When do these guarantees show up? Are they right away or after the week is done?


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Usually money on weekly statement under guaranteed bonus good luck staying low fare when guaranteed hrs turn down long rides if necessary or offline before 50mins up


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

These guarantees are a ripoff. Lyft counts tips against them, so if passengers tip you enough, Lyft doesn't have to pay you anything! 
What horseshit.


----------

